# Who's the hottest Women on the Golf Channel?? IYO



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

*In Your Opinion; who are the hottest women personalities on the Golf Channel?? Pick at least a couple*.​
*Kelly Tilghman *









*Brandi Seymour*
(not pictured)

*Stina Sternberg*









*Inga Hammond*









*Megan West*


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

oops, I forgot. I have to go with Brandi Seymour (not pictured) and Inga Hammond .....those 2, hands down


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I like Stina...


----------

